# جدول لحصر أعمال التشطيبات المعمارية



## bomayar (15 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين

أحبائى فى الله أعضاء المنتدى الكرام .. تحية طيبة لكم جميعا من أخوكم فى الله bomayar 

أعود إليكم اليوم من جديد بعد إنشغالى عنكم بكم .. نعم فقد إنشغلت كثيرا الفترة الماضية فى إعداد نموذج لجدول حصر أعمال التشطيبات المعمارية حرصا منى على التيسير على إخوانى وأخواتى أعضاء منتدى الهندسة المدنية من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى إتمام برامج حصر الكميات والتى قد سبق وأن رفعتها للمنتدى بإسم حصر الكميات الإنشائية . واليوم أرفع لكم حصر الكميات المعمارية والذى راعيت فيه البساطة والشمولية إلى حد كبير لمعظم بنود التشطيبات المعمارية راجيا من الله أن يحقق الهدف الذى صمم من أجله داعيا إياه أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى . ولاتنسونى من دعائكم . 
​


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أبو موئل (17 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخوية الكريم


----------



## ebtsam w (5 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## ebtsam w (5 مارس 2010)

thanx


----------



## thebrave_amor (5 مارس 2010)

استاااااااااااااااااااااااااذ
ربنا يباركلك في وقتك


----------



## mohamedsamy (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدو1959 (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مجاهد عمر (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## shabib (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو الجنادين (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## adOOOl (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrhman yosef (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadasoma (22 أغسطس 2010)

*الف شكر يا باشا على المجهود الرائع دا*

الف شكر يا باشا على المجهود الرائع دا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا يابو البشوات ياغالى


----------



## hamadasoma (22 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا على المجهود الرائع دا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا يابو البشوات ياغالى


----------



## hassanaki (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mohamedlovers (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## amrcivil (22 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## tamer009 (30 أبريل 2011)

gooooooooooooooood


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (30 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ...

والله ينفع بك المسلمين *


----------



## عصام السليني (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الفريد55 (12 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134857-3.html#ixzz23L88MZOk

​جزاك الله خير يا مهندس بس هو فين البرنامج
لو تكرمت انا لسى جديد في المنتدى ومش عارف كيفية التعامل فيه 
لذلك ارجوك اشد الرجاء ان ترسل لي رابط تحميل البرنامج على الايميل 
[email protected]
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاملة المسك (2 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## body55 (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وربنا يوفقك/////////////////////////


----------



## تامر شهير (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alaseri36 (11 أبريل 2014)

11111111111111 شكراممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممامممممممممممممم للك


----------



## ازهار مختار (20 مايو 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## bohlal (2 يونيو 2014)

مشكورالاخ


----------

